# ANyone want to make $50 pickup a raft and dropoff in CO? Buena Vista to near Durango



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking to pickup a raft I have made plans to purchase from Noah's Ark rafting in Buena Vista, CO. I need it dropped of right outside Durango, CO. No hurries, whenever. If someone is planning on going through these two areas it would be a quick and easy thing. Simply pick up the boat and then drop it off. $50 prepaid to you. Anytime pickup and dropoff between now and next April would be fine. 
Please email for details.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't Jesus just make the raft appear in Durango?


----------



## jwey (Aug 14, 2008)

BV to Durango is 220 miles / 15 mpg (guessing I can't pick up your raft in my Honda) * $2.50 per gallon = $37. Sweet, can I really drive your raft to your house for $13! Not counting my drive to BV or back home after I drop it off... I'm sure the privilege of towing your sweet new boat behind my truck would be payment enough. )


----------



## Midwest2West (Apr 17, 2008)

Sent you a pm. If you contact him soon (within the next hour or so), my fiancee might be able to pick it up for you.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

jwey said:


> BV to Durango is 220 miles / 15 mpg (guessing I can't pick up your raft in my Honda) * $2.50 per gallon = $37. Sweet, can I really drive your raft to your house for $13! Not counting my drive to BV or back home after I drop it off... I'm sure the privilege of towing your sweet new boat behind my truck would be payment enough. )


Wow - most boneheaded post I've seen in awhile. Talk about missing the point completely.

Lets spell it out. to paraphrase rafterman2007:

"if you're already driving from BV to Durango between now and next April you can make an easy $50 by bringing a raft over with you"

What part of that sounds like it isn't a good deal? Here's some help with the mental gymnastics. its a pretty safe assumption that if its an former outfitter's boat, like what Noah's Ark would sell off at the end of the season, say in September, it'll be rolled up nice and tight for transport, and would fit in the back of a Honda just fine. Lets see, 440 miles @ 30 mpg @ 2.50/gal = $37! Sweet, you get your gas paid for the trip TO AND FROM Durango and still have enough left over to buy a 12-pak for you and your buddy in Durango. All for spending an extra 10 minutes on each end of your drive from BV that you were planning on doing anyway.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

While we're at it, what does Jesus have to do with moving a boat from BV to Durango? Did I miss some context that would explain the sarcasm or religious fervor?


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

CoBoater said:


> Wow - most boneheaded post I've seen in awhile. Talk about missing the point completely.
> 
> Lets spell it out. to paraphrase rafterman2007:
> 
> ...


I was just about to slam Jwey for the same reasons...what a douche or just super stupid to not put that together!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

SBlue said:


> While we're at it, what does Jesus have to do with moving a boat from BV to Durango? Did I miss some context that would explain the sarcasm or religious fervor?


Noah's Ark specializes in taking church groups rafting.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

caverdan said:


> Noah's Ark specializes in taking church groups rafting.


 OK. I was scratching my head about that one. Randaddy usually makes more sense than most. But if they've really got Jesus on speed dial I hope they do something more productive.


----------



## jwey (Aug 14, 2008)

O.k. It was a stupid post... I'll admit it.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

jwey said:


> O.k. It was a stupid post... I'll admit it.



Aw...now I feel bad. You're not a douche we all still love you. It takes a real woman to admit her mistake.


----------



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Noah's Ark is actually a Christian company......so, I think they could make the raft appear in Durango with faith of a mustard seed.
I know some good people that work there.
Scotty V.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

SBlue said:


> Randaddy usually makes more sense than most.


BS, he doesn't make any sense since he returned. Life changes after a GC trip, I can't imagine how much it changes after the "FULL" trip. Whatever, suck it up and show us some photos and TR!


----------

